# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Serokan yg guedee..

## h3ndra

lagi nyari serokan ikan yg gedeeee.. ada ngeliat yg biasa pada pake warna item, tapi kok kyknya yg warna item itu kasar ya bahannya.. takut ngerusak sisik nya dh.. 

ada yg jual atau kasi info dmn bisa dapetin nya?? tapi mau nya yg bahannya alus jgn kasar2..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tancho

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ndra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Bro Dodo Jawabannya  ::  !

----------


## h3ndra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

